# ''bringing your vivarium to life''



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

... new pictures, prices and products! We do delivery to exhibitions and shows for free.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi.
I will go to Birmingham next week, if anyone is interested about vivariums or KERA-NATUR products. Please, let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

DDReptiles said:


> Hi.
> I will go to Birmingham next week, if anyone is interested about vivariums or KERA-NATUR products. Please, let me know.
> Thank you.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm i'm working out a CWD setup possibly would you be able to build and deliver to Norfolk? 

Currently at the planning stage


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

So do you buy the viv with EVERYTHING in from yourselves all pre set up ??

or

buy the odd log, background etc ???

sorry I'm confused


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

No, I do all vivariums original myself (glass, background, light unit). I buy only electrical equipment.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

It's possible to delivery to Norfolk. We do all UK. Please text me private message or mail to [email protected] for details. Thank you.



joe1981 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm i'm working out a CWD setup possibly would you be able to build and deliver to Norfolk?
> 
> Currently at the planning stage


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

DDReptiles said:


> It's possible to delivery to Norfolk. We do all UK. Please text me private message or mail to [email protected] for details. Thank you.


I've sent you an email mate, have some questions : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

DDReptiles said:


> No, I do all vivariums original myself (glass, background, light unit). I buy only electrical equipment.


How much would a plug and play bearded dragon viv be fully kitted like in your pictures be ? for example.

They do look brilliant however.


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you. That one was around £400 for complete setup. It depends what customer like. Text me, what you would like to do and I give you options.




Bradleybradleyc said:


> How much would a plug and play bearded dragon viv be fully kitted like in your pictures be ? for example.
> 
> They do look brilliant however.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

DDReptiles said:


> Thank you. That one was around £400 for complete setup. It depends what customer like. Text me, what you would like to do and I give you options.


That's not a bad price really I have to say

unfortunately I'm not looking for any vivs at the moment, however I am very impressed and wanted to find out a bit more. 


Good luck mate : victory:


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

We booked a table for Yorkshire Invertebrate Show in Leeds. We will offer KERA-NATUR products small size and biotope vivariums for tarantula, scorpions, etc. We can also delivery your vivarium here if you order - FOR FREE ))))


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

More pictures here:
Gallery | DDReptiles


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

do you have any pics of a corn snake setup + prices for a full setup please?


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi. I just send you pics and prices on email. Cheers: victory:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

DDReptiles said:


> Hi. I just send you pics and prices on email. Cheers: victory:


cheers mate and wow those vivs are stunning :gasp:


----------

